# [GentooPub RIMANDATO] Milano - Movida - Giovedì 6/XII

## .:deadhead:.

A CAUSA DI EVENTI NEFASTI, INCROCI STRANI, SFIGHE VARIE, ANNUNCIO CHE IL GPUB di giovedì 6 dicembre è POSTICIPATO a VENERDì 14 Dicembre  .

A BrEVE VERRA' aperto un NUOVO 3d.

Hasta la vista!

 

===============================================================0

Ciao Gente!

                  il mese è cominciato è pertanto urge un bel GentooPub!

Visto che venerdì, sotto lo sguardo della Madonnina, casca giusto Sant'Ambrogio, s'è deciso di anticipare a Giovedì. E siccome non s'è mai visto un GPub di Giovedì, ecco speigato l'appellativo "Rebelde".

Dove: Milano, Movida, Via Rosales 9

Quando: dalle ore 18.45, Giovedì 6 Dicembre , dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 5 Ottobre. 

Sotto con le adesioni :

```

deadhead

akiross

randomaze

FedeBlackMan

teo+laVale (forse aperitivizzano pre cena)

drizzt (che è indeciso...)

 
```

----------

## bandreabis

Giovedì non posso proprio.

----------

## akiross

Io dovrei esserci senza problemi... Giove, vene, sabato, quel che vi pare  :Very Happy: 

Mettetemi in lista B)

----------

## codadilupo

ehmm... io mi sono appena ricordato che giovedi' avrei una cosina come il corso di reti... e se facessimo una GentooDinner  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io mi sono appena ricordato che giovedi' avrei una cosina come il corso di reti... e se facessimo una GentooDinner 

 

Nuoooooo... E a che ora finirebbe sto corso Coda?

Ma non son previste assenze per malattia? O robe simili?

----------

## federico

Che pacco. Dai dai dai te la spiego io la lezione di reti, o riquito se riesco a farlo venire che oggi faceva lo sbirro dalla parte del prof durante un esame di ingegneria del software (bastardo!!)

----------

## randomaze

...sto giro dovrei esserci...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

eh, il corso finisce alla dieci, ma il problema è che ho già saltato una lezione, e vorrei evitare di saltarne altre. In piu' questa settimana ho il turno che finisce alle 19.00, e quindi perdo già la prima ora di corso. Posso mica arrivare li' alle 20.00 e andarmene alle 21.00  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Allura, io mi son fatto male ieri giocando a basket, non so se sono sano entro domani sera... A questo punto mi spiace, ma per imprevisto spingo a farlo venerdi', che magari puo' venire qualcun'altro.

La mia presenza, comunque, e' incerta. Piu' probabile venerdi', ma incerta comunque.

Sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Sto fine settimana non contatemi proprio.... facciamo il prossimo venerdì???

----------

## federico

si va bhe che facciamo dunque? siamo in due mi pare di capire...

----------

## akiross

Eh, praticamente si, temo  :Sad: 

Mi spiace... Vedete voi come riuscite a combinare, tanto di solito non ho problemi (tipo sta volta :E)

Ciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Allura, io mi son fatto male ieri giocando a basket, non so se sono sano entro domani sera... 

 

Se se, dilla giusta,   :Razz:  Non hai più l'età e ti sei rotto un polso al terzo palleggio   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Allura, io mi son fatto male ieri giocando a basket, non so se sono sano entro domani sera...  
> 
> Se se, dilla giusta,   Non hai più l'età e ti sei rotto un polso al terzo palleggio   

 

Mavva lui mica palleggia schiaccia e basta

----------

## drizztbsd

boh io stasera ci sarei anche  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> boh io stasera ci sarei anche 

  :Razz:  Ma se ti lamentavi che coincideva con la cena dei GUFI ?  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *drizztbsd wrote:*   boh io stasera ci sarei anche   Ma se ti lamentavi che coincideva con la cena dei GUFI ? 

 

Eh ma sta sera non ci sono io  :Very Happy:  E drizzt sa che deve ridarmi metroid echoes AHAHA

Ma no, scherzo, non sara' mica per quello.

Dai vedete voi, se si puo' far domani per me e' mejo, o settimana prossima.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma la cima del 3d non la legge nessuno?  :Razz: 

Ho già posticipato il tutto a Venerdì prossimo, dopo aver consultato oracoli, oroscopi e veggenti... E aver compiuto qualche decina di riti propiziatorii..

----------

## drizztbsd

sì ma io i venerdì non posso che ho scuola guida   :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> scuola guida

   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## drizztbsd

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *drizztbsd wrote:*   scuola guida    

 

mai sentito parlare di vezzi idioti 23enni che non hanno ancora fatto la patente  :Smile:  ?

----------

## djinnZ

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    *drizztbsd wrote:*   scuola guida     
> 
> mai sentito parlare di vezzi idioti 23enni che non hanno ancora fatto la patente  ?

 

beh, l'altra possibilità per la tua fascia di età e zona di residenza/circolazione era che te l'avevano ritirata per somma di infrazioni (semaforo, transito in ZTL... roba delle macchinette...) mica per eccesso di velocità.

In ogni caso sai come si dice: fa più male a te... ma è MOLTO divertente  :Twisted Evil: 

Io invece devo rifare la patente l'anno prossimo, di nuovo   :Cool: 

Ovviamente mi cospargo il capo di cenere e chiedo umilmente perdono ai moderatori per l'ennesimo OT che più OT non si può ma non ho potuto resitere.

----------

## federico

Cavoli, tutto questo mi ricorda che prima o poi anche la mia scadra', nel 2009 di preciso... CHE PACCO!!! Sono diventato vecchio, e la burocrazia mia attanaglia...

----------

